
Video: Using Trailing Commas in Python - smitty1e
https://blog.miguelgrinberg.com/post/video-using-trailing-commas-in-python
======
smitty1e
I was unaware of the diff case for the "oxford comma" in the code, but I
noticed that the black formatter put it in.

The reordering case makes great sense, but I actually prefer putting the
commas on the left in a data structure for aesthetic inefficiency.

Which is why setting aside superficial preference in favor of a standard
formatter is superior.

